# In search of Flat (no heel, heelless) men's dress shoes



## jstyles80 (Nov 10, 2006)

I'm looking for a flat no heel dress shoe, I'll consider anything but looking for an oxford style shoe with no heel. I'm much more comfortable in flat shoes like mocs - but I dont like the style of most mocs (with the driving rubber heel on the back). I'd consider flat mocs also that dont have a driving heel. Round toe!

I am having no luck at all, I've searched thru thousands of shoes online and literally am having trouble finding half a dozen pairs of shoes to choose from.


----------



## mrp (Mar 1, 2011)

joeny1980 said:


> I'm looking for a flat no heel dress shoe, I'll consider anything but looking for an oxford style shoe with no heel. I'm much more comfortable in flat shoes like mocs - but I dont like the style of most mocs (with the driving rubber heel on the back). I'd consider flat mocs also that dont have a driving heel. Round toe!
> 
> I am having no luck at all, I've searched thru thousands of shoes online and literally am having trouble finding half a dozen pairs of shoes to choose from.


I'm surprised that you found a half dozen. "Dress" implies some parameters, heel being one, so essential you are asking for an oxymoron shoe.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

Since Allen Edmonds have no arch support, maybe you could have a cobbler simply remove the heel from a pair. Something tells me this won't work, but it's the best I could think of. Maybe an ebay pair for experimentation?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

mrp said:


> I'm surprised that you found a half dozen. "Dress" implies some parameters, heel being one, so essential you are asking for an oxymoron shoe.


+1. Mrp has hit the nail on the head...a dress shoe design includes a heel, though it might be just a slight one (1/2" or less) and a moccasin is not a dress shoe design, but rather, decidedly a casual shoe!


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm looking for a moccasin with a heel. 

Alden Cape Cods are the only things close.

I guess you can't please everybody!!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
LOL. Think Quoddy Trail camp or canoe mocs...with a boat shoe sole. They have a very slight heel!


----------



## Marcellionheart (Mar 10, 2010)

This is a driving shoe...



joeny1980 said:


> Here is one that I found, I know it would be defined as more 'casual' - especially given the rubber sole. But I'm looking for something for a business casual office, I should have specified. When I say 'dress shoe' i meant the very general classification of such.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Tods & Camper both come to mind. Tods regularly make very casual city shoes that are built like mocs. And I don't think any camper shoes have heels and they always have an oxford style shoe. 

Neither are truly dress shoes, but if you work in a creative environment they should do fine.


----------



## unmodern (Aug 10, 2009)

If this is only about comfort----suck it up. Proper shoes have heels. Period.

If you have some medical issue I'm sure some other solution, like orthotics, can be reached. Some companies also produce rubber heels that have the smart look of leather from the outside.


----------



## Grayson (Feb 29, 2008)

If you're actually walking in them in the city, traditional shoe structure (and a heel) should actually be more comfortable. Mocassins aren't designed for sidewalks or (in the case of driving mocs) even walking any distance at all.


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

Are there any dancing shoes that look like dress shoes but have no heel?

But joeny1980, are you looking for dress shoes or casual shoes (that aren't athletic shoes)?


----------



## Rolex Luthor (Jan 5, 2009)

I just saw some shoes with wedge soles, I think in Details magazine. I thought they were all fugly, but it comes closest to what the OP is asking for.


----------



## mrp (Mar 1, 2011)

Grayson said:


> If you're actually walking in them in the city, traditional shoe structure (and a heel) should actually be more comfortable. Mocassins aren't designed for sidewalks or (in the case of driving mocs) even walking any distance at all.


While sitting in a meeting today I looked down at my shoes (Alden color8 PTB) and noticed that the heel was really relatively thin, figured less than a 1/2". At that point I thought about this thread again.
When I got home I remembered to take a look and I put a rule against the heel, sure enough, 3/8". 
While I get the whole "comfort" level in shoes, I was wearing Birkenstocks in Germany before they US knew they existed, I will admit Birkenstocks are comfortable but even the styled ones just don't have much by way of style. I've seen extremely low profile shoes from Italy over the year, my wife has some "girly oxfords" with very thin soles, I can't imagine them being comfortable if you do any amount of walking you have to feel everything through the soles.
Where am I going with this, my suggestion get a pair of shoes with a minimal heel, the heels work. Where them until you break them in, by that point you will probably be surprised that they are comfortable.
Then again I have some solid leather climbing boots with metal cleats, that I think are comfortable.


----------



## Dovid (Feb 26, 2008)

What about Belgian Shoes?

https://www.belgianshoes.com/menstyles.html

I had a boss who wore thin-soled, low-heeled shoes like this. He didn't use them as street wear, but changed into them when he reached the office.

Belgian Shoes is in Manhattan at 110 East 55th Street.


----------

